# Starting and printing shirt with friends..



## lakastama (Jun 24, 2011)

my friend and i were thinking to start a new shirt/clothing line.. I am a graphic designer so we all have the design ready.. we also thought of the name and would like to register it.. my question is when we register the logo that i created should i include my friends name? i really want to start this in the right legal way and not have problems at the end.. also, do you think its best to register the name first before start selling your clothing line? because the name of our company will be pretty much the design of our shirts ... from what i understand before they give you the actual trademark you have to be in business for six months? is that true? 


thanks in advance..


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Lakastama:

Avoid a lot of headaches and finger pointing later and draw up a business contract between yourself and your friend now. Who owns what, how the money is going to be invested and divided, etc. I would consult an attorney and to it the right way based on the financial, tax, and other decisions that are based on your current and future circumstances.

Your company could be wildly successful or a dismal failure, or somewhere in between. Either way you want to protect yourself.

You should also write a business plan, and have a strong sense of the direction you want to take the company. Short and long term goals, and strategies to achieve them.

Do all this....and then worry about copywriting/trademarking your logo.

It's always best to go with the "Ready, Aim, Fire" approach, rather than "Ready, Fire, Aim". You will hit your target more often.

Good luck on your new endeavor...

-M


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

lakastama said:


> my friend and i were thinking to start a new shirt/clothing line.


Marshall's advice was spot on. Start writing a business plan and map out what each of your responsibilities and expectations are. This is much more important than trademark registrations.



lakastama said:


> we also thought of the name and would like to register it.. my question is when we register the logo that i created should i include my friends name?


There is no right or wrong answer here. It depends on who you want to own the intellectual property.



lakastama said:


> i really want to start this in the right legal way and not have problems at the end.


It is not a legal requirement to register a trademark before launching a clothing line. But you do need to register your business with your state, get a tax id number and any state permits (like a resale license). These are much more important than a trademark registration.



lakastama said:


> also, do you think its best to register the name first before start selling your clothing line?


Part of the registration process is to provide proof that you are using the mark in commerce. So you should start selling before you register the mark. You can submit the application right away. But don't wait to start selling.



lakastama said:


> from what i understand before they give you the actual trademark you have to be in business for six months? is that true?


Never heard of this before.


----------



## lakastama (Jun 24, 2011)

thank you so much for these advise.. i never really thought about the business plan and goals.. and this site was very informative.. I thought the whole print/sell is very easy...... i will let you guys know if things changes.. again thank you so much..


----------

